# Triton MOF001KC 2-1/4 HP Plunge Router



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got the 3 1/4 under a table and you're right, it's heavy. I had to drill my router plate for the riser handle but that's a lot better than buying a lift. I love mine. I honestly thing the extra power is overkill.


----------



## skippyland (Jan 12, 2011)

Baaaad News…this exact model JUST was advertised at WC for 159.95 for this weekend….at least in western NY. sorry.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 8, 2009)

I have one of these in 3 1/4 hp. It has been in my router table since I bought it, it has never complained or faltered once no matter what wood or cutter.
Interestingly though before I installed it in the table, I tried it with the fence which is an odd design but works very well indeed.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

skippyland thanks for that; I don't fell bad though because whenever I buy something it is NEVER on sale. :-(

I always ask to; are you having a sale on this any time soon.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I have this router too, and love it. Good purchase!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Ollie, I've got the big one too; that fence is indeed quite strange; so strange that I've never tried it; mine went out of the box and under the table.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

2 1/4 here, too and could not be more pleased. Love the crank lift.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are using the crank lift, then make sure you follow the instructions and take the plunge spring out. Triton had a lot of customer complaints about these failing and it was traced back to folks leaving the spring in when using the router in a router table application.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

On sale at Woodcraft in Western MA as well… I would return it and "rebuy" at the lower price.

Have this router and love it. Better still, the company stands behind their products.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had the 2 1/4 and upgraded to the 3 1/4 Love this thing. Only draw back is there is only one place in the country that service them and its in Michigan. They were helpful when I had problems with the smaller one, 
It caught fire. The head of Triton R&D contacted me from oversees and was helpful and very interested in taking it apart to see what went wrong.

Read these posts if interested.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1831


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I hear triton is relocating manufacturing to US. I was told by Woodcraft that was the cause of the 3 1/4 backorder.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Thiel I"ve had it too long to return it.
Hokieman, the spring is out. 
ken90712 I read your post and was another reason I bought mine, what great customer service that is.

Tomorrow I set up my new Grizzly G0690 table saw; can't wait, sometimes work just gets in the way.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Ditto to all the lovers of this router.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24508


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Uh oh, my spring's in. Better have a look tonight.


----------



## edvan22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ahhh horrible timing on posting your review! I have had the 3 1/4 model on order with woodcraft since March. The delivery date keeps getting pushed back and then this week following the woodcraft vendor show/sales meeting, the owner of my local store called to say he didn't have much confidence that they would ever get them. He has a 2 1/4 model in stock and I can return "mine" and go for the 2 1/4 or just cancel the order.

I had just literally talked myself out of the Triton and into the new Hitachi M12VE (was planning on going to the store to do the return tomorrow morning) and I see this review. It does seem like a nice machine and while I'd love the 3.25HP, my main concern was that if it's been so hard to get the units, how hard will it be to get parts etc.. All the positive feedback from you guys is causing me to do some additional pondering.

So in all seriousness, thanks for the review - it's definitely a help when buying new tools!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I had posted an earlier review where I gave the Triton a bad score because the 1/4 inch bits would not securely lock into the half inch adapter. After much ado and replacement collets from the mfr I learned that there is a technique to assembling the collet adapter to the 1/4 inch bits.
I learned that the collet has a series of scores or gaps as does the head on the machine. It is important to line up the one gap that is cut completely through the collet with the one that is completely cut through on the head, then they will tighten securely, when you look at it carefully and think about it it makes sense.
I will upgrade the score I gave Triton to a 4, it would have been a 5 but they should have pointed out the proper procedure in the manual and when I contacted them or better yet they could machine the collet so it would only fit the correct way. I had to figure it out for myself. Otherwise I've used the router a lot and it is a really sweet machine.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

edvan22, I, too had purchased the 3 1/4 from Woodcraft and it kept being bumped forward in the backorder. Woodcraft let me swap to the 2 1/4 at the lowest price they ever had it (159, I believe) and then told me that they were moving production to USA and would eventually have plenty and the sale would be repeated if interested later for the 3 1/4.

The 2 1/4 is not a punk at all. After I run some big panel bits I'll decide if the 3 1/4 is needed (and then the 2 1/4 will be the 1/4" bit machine replacing the Craftsman in my 2nd router table.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

Paul, the 2 1/4 model comes with both collets, so you don't have that adapter issue.
I have had mine for well over 2 years, in a commercial environment. It works very welll and had never given me a problem. I did remove the spring after reading about it though.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review..I have wanted one of these baby's for a while..I have my eye on the bigger one for my router table..but the 2 1/2HP BOSCH that's in there now is doing the job well….but I would love the over the table bit removal, and the dust collection shroud, and the over the table bit adjustment..


----------



## Dave549 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bought one of the 2 1/4 when they first came out (4 yrs ago?) to use on a router table. Works great! Plenty of power, height adj works great (I DID take the spring out as directed).

Only problem I've had is recently the shaft lock doesn't catch when I crank it all the way up. It's an inconvenience, but not a major problem as the (Delta) table throat is large enough to get both wrenches in easily.

Now that I'm thinking about it, maybe I'll take it out and see if I can fix it…..


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Brad, I should mention that using both the above the table (rear fence) and below the table (shroud), the 3hp version puts out almost NO dust split to a 4" port. It's a vast improvement over my PC and Freud options.


----------

